# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool تحديثات :  UnlockTool_2022.12.24.0 Released Update Auto.

## mohamed73

*UnlockTool_2022.12.24.0 Released Update Auto.*   Oppo  
- Oppo android 13 : now is supported mtp install driver + active browser bypass frp  Apple 
- Changed file ramdisk for ipad gen 5 (9.7) Chipid 8003 ios 15.x.x, ios 16.x.x (Download link mediafire)
- File Ramdisk New 2022-12-24
 - Video iPhone X ios 16.2 Bypass Passcode with signal  Huawei 
Added Models New
- Huawei Honor Magic 4 lite 5G ANY-NX1 - Factory Reset | Erase FRP  Nokia 
- Nokia 4.2 TA-1184 | 1133 | 1149 | 1150 | 1157 | 1152 - Factory Reset | Erase FRP  Jio 
- JioPhone Next 4G LS1542QWN - Factory Reset | Erase FRP 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
All functions UnlockTool video tutorial 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

